# Star eat planets



## Brian G Turner (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad to see they're finally picking up on this. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3113468.stm



> *Star devours planets
> *
> The mystery of an erupting star may be explained by the realisation that it has been engulfing planets.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 18, 2003)

Can you imagine the volume of the burp?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These must have been very large planets for the effect to have been so pronounced.   It never ceases to amaze me how much can be learned just by observing celestial bodies so far away.  Very cool.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 18, 2003)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Can you imagine the volume of the burp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 18, 2003)

Exactly, dwndrgn.  Perfect mental image, isn't it?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 19, 2003)

Yes, but really, what do they taste like?

I hear that planets taste like chicken.


----------

